# Est-ce qu'un mac remplace un ubuntu pour un serveur ?



## macos974 (13 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir un mac et à ma grande surprise je réalise que c'est un UNIX qui se cache derrière. J'ai un serveur dédié que je gère via un terminal. Je me suis rendu que je pouvais l'administrer depuis mon terminal macos. 

Je voudrais savoir, si en ligne de commande, un mac est équivalent à un ubuntu pour gérer un serveur php/mysql ? En règle général sur mon serveur après avoir installé un php/mysql et gérer apache2, et le fichier hosts, je ne fais pas grand chose.

Est-ce qu'un serveur linux/apache/mysql/php est équivalent à un macos/apache/mysql/php ?

En ligne de commande, comment installer un serveur sous mac ?

Quel est l'intérêt d'utiliser un terminal sur un mac si ce n'est pas pour gérer un serveur ?

Des questions de novices macos (j'ai mon premier mac depuis 4 jours)

Merci.

PS: j'ai virtualisé ubuntu sur le mac.


----------



## bompi (13 Avril 2011)

On utilise l'application Terminal (ou iTerm) sous Mac OS X pour les mêmes raisons que sous n'importe quel UNIX.

Dans l'ensemble la plupart des (sinon toutes les) actions d'administration en mode graphique sont disponibles en mode texte.

Pour le reste (_scripting_, Apache, PHP etc.) c'est du pareil au même.


----------



## DualG4 (13 Avril 2011)

macos974 a dit:


> Je voudrais savoir, si en ligne de commande, un mac est équivalent à un ubuntu pour gérer un serveur php/mysql ? En règle général sur mon serveur après avoir installé un php/mysql et gérer apache2, et le fichier hosts, je ne fais pas grand chose.


Si tu ne fais pas de paramétrage de l'OS, il n'y a pas de différence sur la ligne de commande.



macos974 a dit:


> Est-ce qu'un serveur linux/apache/mysql/php est équivalent à un macos/apache/mysql/php ?


Oui.



macos974 a dit:


> En ligne de commande, comment installer un serveur sous mac ?


Quel serveur?



macos974 a dit:


> Quel est l'intérêt d'utiliser un terminal sur un mac si ce n'est pas pour gérer un serveur ?


Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre: tu n'utilises la ligne de commande sous Linux que pour gérer un serveur?


----------



## macos974 (13 Avril 2011)

Concrètement j'ai un serveur dédié Amen qui tourne sous ubuntu. J'y accède principalement via ssh et j'administre les ndd, mysql, mail via plesk.

Du coup, j'ai installé un serveur identitique sur une de mes machines pour travailler en local et dés que c'est opérationnel je passe tout sur le serveur et ça marche du premier coup.

Je voudrais savoir si je remplace mon ubuntu par mac, est-ce que mes sites seront compatibles au serveur dédié ? Par exemple sous Windows c'est la cata car windows ne fait pas la différence entre les majuscules et minuscule et ne gère pas les droits d'accès.

Enfin, mes sites tournent tous en php5, apache et mysql. Je souhaiterai savoir s'il y'a des incompatibilités de librairies par exemple entre un ubuntu et macos.

Merci bcp


----------



## DualG4 (13 Avril 2011)

Je pense que le mieux pour toi, c'est de rester avec ton ubuntu virtualisé: ça te permettra d'avoir "exactement" la même config que chez Amen.


----------



## macos974 (13 Avril 2011)

ok merci beaucoup.


----------

